# U.S.Open



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Dont know how many here are golf fans,but seems like the young guns are here to stay.Tigers gonePhil is way back,Ernies still there,but man these kids can hit the ball!! And what a tough course Chambers Bay is.Interesting to watch the old fade to the new.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

man I felt bad for dustin johnson yesterday. Tough way to lose. That course was brutal!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Ya a playoff would have been cool.I couldnt help but hope that Jason Day would hang in there,I have a hard enough time with the game without having the spins


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Tiger cant seem to get his act together. Maybe he needs to change his ways and find Jesus.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

OKEE said:


> Tiger cant seem to get his act together. Maybe he needs to change his ways and find Jesus.


Lord knows it may take a miracle to get his head straight.That said,I would take his worst score anyday!!!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

utahgolf said:


> man I felt bad for dustin johnson yesterday. Tough way to lose. That course was brutal!


The only person who was excited to see Johnson choke was Greg Norman. Man that was a serious choke job by Johnson on the 18th hole. Spieth was like...what the heck....he choked???


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> The only person who was excited to see Johnson choke was Greg Norman. Man that was a serious choke job by Johnson on the 18th hole. Spieth was like...what the heck....he choked???


I'd hate to have a 4 footer on those type of greens tho. Spieth lucked out or else we would be talking about his double on 17 for awhile!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

LostLouisianian said:


> The only person who was excited to see Johnson choke was Greg Norman. Man that was a serious choke job by Johnson on the 18th hole. Spieth was like...what the heck....he choked???


I guess you could say he choked,but how many 3 to 4 foot putts were missed on those greens.Like has been said tough course.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

He ran his eagle putt too far past the hole--should have had a tap in to set up the 18 hole playoff today.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

HighNDry said:


> He ran his eagle putt too far past the hole--should have had a tap in to set up the 18 hole playoff today.


This is true,and I would bet the thought has crossed his mind a couple times today.:doh:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> He ran his eagle putt too far past the hole--should have had a tap in to set up the 18 hole playoff today.


it's pretty hard to hit a putt that soft and get it started on the right line to have a chance. He definitely wanted to 2 putt but he was also wanting to make that putt. Gotta give him a bit of credit to go for the win.


----------

